# Bildschirm vs. LCD/Plasma Fernseher



## wpb (26. September 2007)

Hy Leute!

Also ich habe folgendes Problem. Weiß nicht ob das hier im Forum angebracht ist, 
aber ich versuchs mal.
Bin vor lurzem umgezogen, und habe jetzt keinen Fernseher bzw. keinen zweiten Bildschirm mehr. 
Was macht mehr Sinn:
Einen Flachbildschirm kaufen und diesen als Fernseher verwenden.
Oder einen Fernseher (LCD oder Plasma ?) als zweiten Monitor verwenden?

Fernsehempfang: "Weißes rundes Kabel"... Sorry ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus... Aber scheint ein Satellitenanschluss zu sein.
Mal angenommen ich würd mich für einen Bildschirm entscheiden: Würde ich dann auch noch so ne art TV- Karte brauchen, oder geht das auch direkt

Oder ist es vielleicht am einfachsten einfach einen sehr billigen Fernseher UND einen sehr billigen Bildschirm zu kaufen?

Freu mich mal auf Vorschläge...

Danke!!


----------



## chmee (26. September 2007)

Es gibt TFT-Modelle, die einen Videoeingang haben, das kostet
aber doch ein wenig mehr. Die Bildqualität ist mies, verglichen
mit einer Röhre.

"Weisses rundes Kabel" kann alles - von Hausantenne über Kabel bis zum
Satellitenanschluß - sein. Ist es eine "gewöhnliche" Antennendose oder so ein
Ding mit Gewinde (BNC) ? Ersteres wäre dann Antenne oder Kabel, Zweiteres
ein Satelliten(DVBS) oder DVB-C Anschluß.

Ich tendiere zu Deiner zweiten Möglichkeit, kaufe zwei Geräte. 
mfg chmee


----------



## ophasis (26. September 2007)

Bei Alternate gibt es den Samsung LE-23B32R für 399€ welcher ein 23" LCD Fernsehr ist, der zwar nicht über einen DVI-D, jedoch über einen HDMI und einen VGA Anschluß verfügt, das Analoge Fernsehbild soll wohl nicht sehr gut sein, aber selbst die c't meinte, dass das Bild vom VGA Anschluß sehr gut sei und ihn auch zum Testsieger ihrer zu dieser Thematik passenden Testreihe wurde.
Für das Geld wirst du nie und nimmer einen Monitor in dieser Größe bekommen oder einen vergleichbaren Fernsehr, einziger negativ Punkt ist der Blickwinkel wie ich finde.
Und wenn du dann das TV Signal dir über eine DVB-C Box, oder gar vom PC über eine DVB-C Karte holst, dann hast du ein Top-Bild für wenig Geld.

Ansonsten kann ich LCD-Monitore eher wenger empfehlen, es sei denn sie besitzen einen DVI-D Anschluß und bieten eine Full-HD unterstützung, was wieder eine HDCP taugliche Grafikkarte voraussetzt.
Plasmafernsehr kannst du für den Zweck in die Tonne kloppen, da sie noch immer Bildeinbrennungen haben, was gerade bei PC Anwendungen und lange ruhig stehenden Bildern häufiger mal der Fall sein dürfte.

Bei TFT Monitoren kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen, gesetz dem Fall, du arbeitest dann mit einer DVB-C, DVB-S oder einer DVB-T Karte, denn analoge Karten dürften dein Fernseh-Wohlfühl-Gefühl nicht nur maginal beeinträchtigen.


mfg
ophasis


----------

